# BRP sales on ebay !!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

*BRP sales on E Bay*

Well it finally happened I built E bay store http://stores.ebay.com/BRP-Sales_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Nice looking site. You should add a couple of onroad bodies. Hope this a good move for you.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It may be the last move !!!! I will list more as time goes.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you are now an eBay SUCKER....just wait to all the eBay rules change in Feb due to govt. regs....eBay will die.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well I will be dead before then if something does not happen.
Maybe they will ban all the Chinese sellers


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No - I am haveing a OK day! The goverment will add tax to all ebay sales, and try to standerdize the payment - like PayPal so they will have an IRS record. Wal-Mart is behide the push -- they are loosing business to ebay stores....


----------

